# Call of Duty 2 error 1305 on install



## coldncanada (Nov 6, 2005)

Just purchased COD 2. During auto install a error pops up 
"E: setup/data/main/iw_oo.iwd. "verify file exists and that you can access it" retry or cancell. After clicking retry this routinly comes up during disc one install. appears to be installing to c drive as blue bars keep progressing. screen stays blank after that and I cancell install. After cancell prompt reads" 1603 windows installer help (MSI.CHM) or msdn for info.

Any help greatly appreciated
Cheers
Dave (coldncanada) 
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/5/2005, 18:30:51
Machine name: POWERDESKTOP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTek Computer Inc.
System Model: K8N-E-Deluxe
BIOS: BIOS Date: 10/04/04 14:09:07 Ver: 08.00.09
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 222MB used, 2238MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file ati2dvag.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: The file ALCXWDM.SYS is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Are you still having this problem? If so, take a look at this:

Error 1305. Error reading from file.

Regards

eddie


----------

